# Cover or shed for new gas grill?



## taxlady

So, we bought a new gas grill. Who has experience with leaving a gas grill out over winter in a cold, harsh climate?

Is a bbq cover good enough or is it much better to store it in a shed? I'm concerned about rust.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> So, we bought a new gas grill. Who has experience with leaving a gas grill out over winter in a cold, harsh climate?
> 
> Is a bbq cover good enough or is it much better to store it in a shed? I'm concerned about rust.


 
In your climate, I would go for the shed. In the summer you can get away with just a cover. The first year my daughter bought her house they left their brand new grill outside year round with just a cover. Three years later they had to buy a new one. Now, ten years later they have been putting it in the garage covered, in the winter. Our climate is similar to yours. Since my SIL has his workshop in there, the heat is often turned on and it is just an added layer of caring for the grill.


----------



## Andy M.

I leave the grill out all year long uncovered.  My first grill lasted 10-11 years.  I'm on the second one now which is about 4 years old.

Neither a cover or a shed will do much to prevent rust.  The grill is exposed to the dampness of the weather and no cover or shed keeps that away.  You grill will rust because some of its components are exposed to high heat.


----------



## CWS4322

I've had my grill for about 12 years. I leave it out, uncovered, year around. If it is in your shed (and I think I remember it), it might not get used as often, too much hassle to drag it out for "just burgers" (for example).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I've had my grill for about 12 years. I leave it out, uncovered, year around. If it is in your shed (and I think I remember it), it might not get used as often, too much hassle to drag it out for "just burgers" (for example).


I don't have a shed. Stirling wants to get one. I would rather not. My yard is only 14'x16'. I searched for sheds online and the smallest one I could find that would be big enough is 5'x6'. That's a large chunk of my tiny yard and it would shade too much of the yard.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I don't have a shed. Stirling wants to get one. I would rather not. My yard is only 14'x16'. I searched for sheds online and the smallest one I could find that would be big enough is 5'x6'. That's a large chunk of my tiny yard and it would shade too much of the yard.


I thought you had a little shed-like building to the left of your patio...or maybe I'm thinking of your compost bins! You are right--the yard is small...what would go in this shed besides the grill?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I thought you had a little shed-like building to the left of your patio...or maybe I'm thinking of your compost bins! You are right--the yard is small...what would go in this shed besides the grill?


It might have been the composter or it might have been the Ikea garage shelving.

I guess gardening tools would go in it as well.

Stirling is already insisting on a back fence, so $$$, since we will have to get a handy man - we have been meaning to put up a back fence for years and just haven't gotten around to it. The fence is a good idea. Around here, if I don't get a fence, chances are someone will steal the grill. It will also keep some of the blowing garbage (candy wrappers, plastic bags, etc.) out of the yard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would leave it right where it is with an easy to remove cover, I know Chief Longwind leaves his out all winter, he just shovels out to it.  His grill has it's own snow room.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the replies everyone. I posted this on Facebook too. I think I have Stirling convinced that a really good cover is good enough. At the suggestion of a friend, we will be buying a chain or some flexible fibre glass and a really good padlock to deter grill and/or propane tank thieves. We aren't likely to use it in winter. Stirling and are not enthusiastic about shovelling snow to get to it. 

Another suggestion was to bring the propane tank into the house in winter. Rusty propane tank was why we never used the grill Stirling had when I moved in.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> It might have been the composter or it might have been the Ikea garage shelving.
> 
> I guess gardening tools would go in it as well.
> 
> Stirling is already insisting on a back fence, so $$$, since we will have to get a handy man - we have been meaning to put up a back fence for years and just haven't gotten around to it. The fence is a good idea. Around here, if I don't get a fence, chances are someone will steal the grill. It will also keep some of the blowing garbage (candy wrappers, plastic bags, etc.) out of the yard.


Fences aren't that hard to build. We used to have "fencing parties." Several of us got fences for the cost of materials, rental of the post-hole digger (2-man), a case of beer, and a food (had to feed the crew).


----------



## Andy M.

Around here it's illegal to bring propane tanks indoors.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Fences aren't that hard to build. We used to have "fencing parties." Several of us got fences for the cost of materials, rental of the post-hole digger (2-man), a case of beer, and a food (had to feed the crew).


I know it wouldn't be that hard to build. As I wrote, we have been meaning to do it for years. Getting a handyman is just being more realistic.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I don't have a shed. Stirling wants to get one. I would rather not. My yard is only 14'x16'. I searched for sheds online and the smallest one I could find that would be big enough is 5'x6'. That's a large chunk of my tiny yard and it would shade too much of the yard.


 
You need to get a shed so you can stand in it while you grill in the winter 

I have to respectfully disagree with Andy saying a shed will not keep moisture off. Even two walls and a roof will keep the morning condensation off of anything put under the roof. It won't stop the humidity in the air, but it will stop condensation and that morning dew that covers everything outside that's not under a roof.

Most everybody around here leaves their grills outside uncovered. They still look clean and shiny when I drive by or go to their house.


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> Around here it's illegal to bring propane tanks indoors.


Now that raises an interesting question. I have no idea if it is illegal to bring one indoors in Ontario...Roch, do you know?


----------



## Andy M.

In the US, propane tanks are stamped with the date of manufacture and have a legal life of 10 or 12 years (I've forgotten which).  It cannot be refilled after that.  I recently retired one because of the date and it was only slightly rusted and still functioned normally.  I leave the bottles outdoors all year.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Around here it's illegal to bring propane tanks indoors.


I guess I better find out if it is legal here.


----------



## Andy M.

Legal or not, I wouldn't want one in my home.


----------



## pacanis

What about the little 1 lb tanks, can you take those indoors?
I probably have two or three tanks in the basement that I use when I do copper plumbing. The bigger 20 pounders I leave outside.


----------



## jennyema

I finally broke down.

And bought my first gas grill two weeks ago.  I've been a dedicated charcoal griller for my whole life but am cooking for one a lot due to my partner's family issues.

So I bought a nice but little one.

I usually leave the charcoal grill outside all winter but was going to drag the gas grill into the garage.  But this thread got me thinking that no one in my neighborhood does that.  Guy across the fence leaves his law mower out under his deck all winter....

So I can wrap it in its cover and leave it out all winter?

BTW, the woman behind me (I'm at the 19th hole) has just explained to her friends that kale is a type of seaweed that tastes like lettuce.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> What about the little 1 lb tanks, can you take those indoors?
> I probably have two or three tanks in the basement that I use when I do copper plumbing. The bigger 20 pounders I leave outside.



I have a one pound tank I keep in my shop area for plumbing work.


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> ...So I can wrap it in its cover and leave it out all winter?
> 
> BTW, the woman behind me (I'm at the 19th hole) has just explained to her friends that kale is a type of seaweed that tastes like lettuce.




You can cook on it all winter as you do with the charcoal grills.  I don't bother to cover mine.

If that's the case, what is kelp?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> You can cook on it all winter as you do with the charcoal grills.  I don't bother to cover mine.
> 
> If that's the case, what is kelp?



A green leafy veg that grows next to the lettuce?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A green leafy veg that grows next to the lettuce?




Wrong!

It's the title to a Beatles song...

"Kelp, I Need Some Algae"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Kelp, Not just any algae"
"Kelp, you know I need somealgae"
"Kelp!"

ROFL!!!


----------

